# Sony Mobile ES and Horns?



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm new to horns, and still planning my next project using CD-1's and IDQ62's.
I've come across a Sony Mobile ES system locally, but want to know it will have enough processing abilities to tune the horns before I drop the cash for it.

From the manual - 1/3 Octave Digital Parametric EQ (PEQ) with six bands 
Variable frequency, level, slope EQ parameters .

Will 6 bands parametric work? My original plan was to use my PPI DEQ-230 and EPX-223. Is the ES system worth upgrading to?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

6 bands of true PEQ is more than enough. most horns will only need 2-3 bands MAX to fix any issues.


----------



## left channel (Jul 9, 2008)

If the EQ has independent Left/Right adjustments it will work great. If not you may want to look at other options.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

left channel said:


> If the EQ has independent Left/Right adjustments it will work great. If not you may want to look at other options.


It's actually not that big of a deal with properly installed horns... 

Kelvin


----------



## left channel (Jul 9, 2008)

subwoofery said:


> It's actually not that big of a deal with properly installed horns...
> 
> Kelvin


I guess it really depends on the vehicle. Mine were installed and tuned by Matt from ID so I would say that they were properly installed. They sounded much better after I added separate L/R capabilities. The IASCA score sheets agreed with me on that one.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

left channel said:


> I guess it really depends on the vehicle. Mine were installed and tuned by Matt from ID so I would say that they were properly installed. They sounded much better after I added separate L/R capabilities. The IASCA score sheets agreed with me on that one.


Never ever stated that horn did not benefit from separate L/R EQ  

I do have separate L/R EQ (PG EQ232) in my car but not when I first installed my horn (11-band PEQ from CD7200mkII). 

People say that you can't have a SPOT-ON center image with passive Xover - having played with a 13-band GEQ + T/A for the last few months, I can firmly disagree with all of those people (flame suit on ) 

PEQ is a very powerful tool, I'd rather have 8 band of PEQ than 31 band of GEQ - that's just me though 

Kelvin


----------



## chevbowtie22 (Nov 23, 2008)

Honestly when I first ran my horns off of a 3sixty.3 I quickly discovered better sound from the horns came more so from level matching and the install of the horns. I really didn't need to mess with eq for the horns near as much as I thought I would.


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Good to know! I need to move a few things to free up the cash, but if it all falls in to place, I'll upgrade to the ES system. Thanks guys.


----------

